# 2009 update



## Cottrell (Aug 15, 2008)

Is it me or is there 2 codes for Methicillin Susceptible Staphylococcus aureus septicemia? 038.11 (under new codes) and 038.12 (under revised codes). 
Has anyone found any corrections or clarifications on this? I looked but couldn't find any, and of course we are all updating our superbills! 


Wendy


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi,
It is 038.11 for now.
The new ICD-9-CM code, 038.12 has been proposed for expedited implementation on October 1, 2008.


----------



## Cottrell (Aug 18, 2008)

*038.11*

Currently 038.11 is Staphylococcal aureus septicemial. I am wondering about the codes that go into effect Oct 1. There are 2 codes with the same description. 038.11 and 038.12. Has anyone heard about any corrections as far as the definitions for these 2 codes?

Wendy


----------



## efrohna (Sep 5, 2008)

038.11 - Methicillin *susceptible* Staphylococcus aureus septicemia
038.12 - Methicillin *resistant* Staphylococcus aureus septicemia

Two different descriptions.


----------



## Cottrell (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks. Where did you find it at?


----------



## efrohna (Sep 8, 2008)

CMS website has the 2009 ICD-9 codes listed.


----------

